# Your Fantasy Skyline



## Hauler (May 30, 2012)

I was bored and created a skyline out of some of my favorite skyscrapers.
I used Vancouver, Canada, as my base and then added just over 40 buildings to it.
I tried to stay true to the original heights of the towers, but I think some of them don't match.
What do you think? Would you want your city to look like this?
Also, feel free to post you own fantasy skylines.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

This would take way too much time. Nice photoshop, though!


----------



## HRZMSH (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice job! I would love the see with only supertalls. :nuts:
You may try it once you have time..


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

1.) Put New York where Los Angeles is and spread it out along Wilshire Boulevard from Downtown to the ocean. It would probably still have pretty good density. 

2.) Put Shanghai were Rio is.

3.) Put Singapore where Vancouver is. 

4.) Put Chicago where Seattle is.

5.) Put Miami where Denver is.

6.) Put Toronto where Banff is.

Hong Kong probably pretty much is my fantasy skyline.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Okay, this is mine.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

QuantumX said:


> Put New York where Los Angeles is and spread it out along Wilshire Boulevard from Downtown to the ocean. It would probably still have pretty good density.


Then, put Shenzen across the Hollywood Hills in San Fernando Valley, all in the same city. Where is Isaidso? He would probably have a good time with this thread.


----------



## Hauler (May 30, 2012)

QuantumX said:


> 2.) Put Shanghai were Rio is.












This was a very quick photoshop, but I liked the idea of putting Shanghai where Rio is. I gotta start work again tomorrow, but when I get back and find some time, I might try putting Toronto, where Banff is.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Hauler said:


> This was a very quick photoshop, but I liked the idea of putting Shanghai where Rio is. I gotta start work again tomorrow, but when I get back and find some time, I might try putting Toronto, where Banff is.


I love it! :lol::cheers:


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

All Shenzhen proposals fully built out and Victoria Island/Kowloon of Hong Kong where Tin shui wai is on the other side of the deep bay.


----------



## yukatan_boy (Jul 7, 2011)

La imagen no es mía, así que créditos a su respectivo autor 

El mejor Skyline fantasioso del mundo


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ Magnificent! :drool:


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

lol, great thread, nice to see some building from Madrid and Barcelona.
The one Yukatan Boy posted is epic!!! it must be the city with the best communications with so many TV towers XD. I have seen one Dubai building repeated


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

yukatan_boy said:


> La imagen no es mía, así que créditos a su respectivo autor
> 
> El mejor Skyline fantasioso del mundo



Wow thats so cool.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Denjiro said:


> ^^ Magnificent! :drool:


Yes, a lot of work went into that one. What a fun thread! :cheers:


----------



## Hauler (May 30, 2012)

*Empire State Building in Los Angeles*
Empire State Building = 381m
US Bank Tower = 310m









*Willis Tower in Vancouver*
Willis Tower = 442m
Shangri La = 201m









*Oriental Pearl Tower in Los Angeles*
Oriental Pearl Tower = 468m
US Bank Tower = 310m


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Just John Hancock Towers...


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Just John Hancock Towers...


This would be amazing, however the true beauty of the Hancock is its reflections of the city around it!

I would like to see some of America's densest cities (outside NYC) all mashed up together to form one super (dense) city! This would include Philadelphia (for height), Boston (for mass), Montreal (for flair), San Francisco, Baltimore, Seattle, and the maybe one or two of the less dense southern cities just for added dramatic height (think Atlanta, Houston, maybe downtown LA). The scope and density of both the skyline and surrounding buildup would be incredible.


----------



## Hauler (May 30, 2012)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^


----------



## Hauler (May 30, 2012)

Because in my opinion it's just as ugly


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^^


What do you have against Sky City?


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://s28.postimg.org/rdlgb7rdp/Untitled_1.jpg


----------



## Hauler (May 30, 2012)




----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

QuantumX said:


> Put Toronto where Banff is.





Hauler said:


> I gotta start work again tomorrow, but when I get back and find some time, I might try putting Toronto, where Banff is.


I would just like to see a large skyline in a spectacular setting such as this picture of Banff. I thought of Toronto because they are both in the same country and thought Toronto would look nice here. 


Banff Gondola by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## BlurredLines (Aug 1, 2013)

Can anyone photoshop a picture of the Petronas Towers in New York instead of the WTC and add a sydney opera house to it. I wonder if it would look good.


----------



## Hauler (May 30, 2012)

QuantumX said:


> I would just like to see a large skyline in a spectacular setting such as this picture of Banff. I thought of Toronto because they are both in the same country and thought Toronto would look nice here.


----------



## Hauler (May 30, 2012)

BlurredLines said:


> Can anyone photoshop a picture of the Petronas Towers in New York instead of the WTC and add a sydney opera house to it. I wonder if it would look good.


Interestingly enough, I couldn't find pictures that would match.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Pagoda-like buildings like the Petronas wouldn't fit well in US Cities like New York, imo. 








And as much as the Toronto/Calgary-in-Banff picture looks good, there's no way you'd see any city like that :lol:


----------



## jd3189 (Jan 1, 2014)

I once used Google Earth and Sketchup to create a fictional Miami skyline. Here are some views of it.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Post 23 and 26 could are the only ones that really work for me. Combining a bunch of stand-out designs rarely works well. Have a few really nicely designed tall buildings and a large number of modernist fillers for a more cohesive look.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Sorrry, these towers simply dont mix well in one city...none of them looking good.


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

QuantumX said:


> 4.) Put Chicago where Seattle is.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Now this I really like! There is aerial of Toronto on one of these threads that I think would fit well into the photo of Banff above, but I can't find that photo of Toronto right now. You might know which one I'm thinking of. It's probably my favorite aerial of the city. 



Hauler said:


>


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

QuantumX said:


> I would just like to see a large skyline in a spectacular setting such as this picture of Banff. I thought of Toronto because they are both in the same country and thought Toronto would look nice here.
> 
> 
> Banff Gondola by Marcanadian, on Flickr


This is not the aerial I was thinking of, but this might actually work better. I don't know. Maybe if you inverted the skyline.


Home, sweet Home. by backintheworld, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

With regard to putting New York were Los Angeles is, I was thinking more in terms of this kind of backdrop. 

_Los Angeles_

L.A. downtown on an early morning approach to LAX by Khoa Vu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hauler (May 30, 2012)

*Toronto in Banff*
It was a very quick photoshop and I couldn't match the colors, so I just made it black and white. I'm not that good with Photoshop. But I hope, this is what you had in mind.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

It does look great. I was thinking of having the city on the other side of that small mountain though with the waterfront with CN tower facing the mountains on the left. I don't think that colors are really that far off. I'd do it with the same colors and see how it workds.


----------



## shaima123 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hauler said:


> I was bored and created a skyline out of some of my favorite skyscrapers.
> I used Vancouver, Canada, as my base and then added just over 40 buildings to it.
> I tried to stay true to the original heights of the towers, but I think some of them don't match.
> What do you think? Would you want your city to look like this?
> ...


----------



## Sun (Sep 12, 2002)

I like the idea of moving cities to different locations. I may take a stab at photoshop. But in the meantime...

I doodle skylines sometimes. This is one of them.


----------

